# [Video] Finger Trick Exercises and Tips



## CubeAddct (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a video that I did on exercises that you can use to help you get better at finger tricks and moves. Also very beneficial for getting better at speed cubing. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## applemobile (Mar 6, 2012)

I lol'ed at 1.07. Very informative though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2012)

Can you make an OH fingertrick tips video?


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 6, 2012)

Very informative for beginners. Also, M' can be done with Middle Finger.

Oh for beginners watching this, just for people looking for just a bit more on those algs he posted.

RUR'U' Is known as the Sexy Move.
R'FRF' Is known as the Sledgehammer.


----------

